# Turned pine bowl



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Pictured is a pine bowl, pine turned on a Jet mini lathe. Some guys say they can't get into turning because of lack of woods to turn. I say pine is just as much fun and rewarding to turn as any expensive hardwoods etc. These were turned from 2'x10's . Come on guys get yourself a small lathe and get to turning. You will be glad you did. Mitch


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I like that bowl Mitch. I love pine even though I know it is not a favored wood for many turners and woodworkers. Loblolly pine makes great beams. 

Here's a 26 footer I cut on my sawmill for the header to clearspan from one room to another in our house.
Off subject I suppose but we are talking pine and I get excited! 

Again, nice bowl. If you need pine chunks and want to pay the shipping I will send you all of the Loblolly and some other flavors of pine too you might want.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Texas Timbers*

Thanks for the kind words. I appreciate them. I too love pine in any form, although this is the first time I heard of Loblolly pine. WOW!! that is an impressive cant you have there. Nice operation you have. Years ago I always wanted to get a Wood Mizer. I get excited too with dealing with any wood. I think I saw a picnic table made of Cedar and you made that. Really nice. I used to make them out of pine and had luck selling them.

I appreciate the offer to send me some pine but don't think I could handle the shipping.

Wishing you luck in your business and also, thanks again for the kind offer. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Texas Timbers

My brother has a wood miser that looks very similar to what you are running, but I think yours is a little newer. I believe he has a length limit of twenty feet on his. He also has his on a trailer package, but he doesn't move it around a lot because of set up time. 
Gerry


----------

